# 08 Deity stuff



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Been lookin around for parts for my new bike and keep reading that Deity is releasing their 08 line soon but cant find out if it will be much different than it is now or if there will be the addition of anything. Anybody know anything? Ballpark release date?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Some of it is already out there. And if you know people, the rest can be had. Vendetta cranks are new and lighter. The new bars are lower rise and lighter. The stem got some cutouts. Some other bits too... like seat, post, clamp, sprockets, bar ends, etc.

http://www.sicklines.com/interbike2007/deity


----------



## audi0phile (Jul 6, 2006)

I think the cranks are a bit lighter?


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for the info and link Will. I unfortunately dont know anybody and cant seem to find the 08 stuff available anywhere yet. Any lines on where I might be able to pick it up at? Those seats and post look amazing. Im really diggin their stem, bars, seats and seatpost, thats what I need to complete my bike...oh and some tires and tubes


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

The old stem was heavy. The new one doesn't look a whole lot lighter. There are cheaper options that are just as good. I like the Holzfeller. The bars still don't strike me as anything real special. I like the Holzfeller.

Seat and post... meh. 

I mean... they're nice products and good quality (though the PC on my new bars is a little suspect).


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

here's a vid from eric deity going through the entire '08 line...couldn't open the sicklines so not sure if the vid is in there....pretty sure the rest of the '08's will be available in february

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/671/


----------



## Graydog (Jan 3, 2007)

I've been on the Vendettas for a couple weeks and really like them alot more than the old model. They are much lighter the bottom bracket is super smooth and I love the self extracting crank bolts. Overall they are a much cleaner looking setup. Hopefully there stronger also since I snapped a crank arm off at the pedal insert on my old set. But customer service was awesome, had a new set in three days. So no big deal.


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

the two thousand eight stem is somwhere around my old diablolous stem which was something like 260 grams. which by the way is damn light. the bars are somewhere around the weight of azonic b-52. again-damn light. and the cranks are something like thirty six ounces. damn!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

My Holzfeller stem is 280ish and cheaper.


----------



## Graydog (Jan 3, 2007)

Ns-Bikes Quark Pro at 220grams with the bolts.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> My Holzfeller stem is 280ish and cheaper.


The truvative stuff is always overlooked by most anyone that wants to DJ or ride Street these days.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Graydog said:


> Ns-Bikes Quark Pro at 220grams with the bolts.


The 31.8 model is heavier.


----------



## deity (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for the posts everyone!

The new 08 gear will be released throughout the month of February...this will include the Termite Sprockets, Revolution4B Sprockets, Tibia Seatpost, Choker Clamps, Lifesaver End Caps, Fantom 31.8 Stem, Twenty14 Bars, DirtyThirty bars, Jump Saddles, and some of our new softgoods.

We will also have quite a few new parts scheduled to be released in late 2008 (will not be on the new site until then though).

Some of these parts include the 2nd revision to our new Fantom stems...the Fantom Rev2 31.8 Stem, the Fantom 1.5 Stem, and the Fantom 25.4 Stem.

The new Fantom 31.8 Stem that you will see on our new site next month will be changing for late 08 and will be losing even more weight. The Rev2 model will be below 200 grams!

The Fantom 25.4 Stem will be released in late 2008 also and will be weighing around 165 grams which is extremely exciting and is drop dead sexy!

There are a ton of other parts we are also working on from pedals, grips, LG1 specific sprockets, and much more...it is keeping me slammed day and night, but is turning out amazing!

Regards,

Eric
deity


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Damn, that sounds awesome Eric. If those weights are accurate, I guess I'll be getting a new stem in a month or two. Haha.

About the PC on my bars though... it seems to chip off really easily, just from installing and removing my split clamp brakes. I don't know if this is a consistent problem, but I thought I'd throw you guys a heads up. I don't care, it's just paint (was thinking about stripping it anyways), but others might.


----------



## Graydog (Jan 3, 2007)

Sweet products from a solid company!


----------



## deity (Jun 5, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Damn, that sounds awesome Eric. If those weights are accurate, I guess I'll be getting a new stem in a month or two. Haha.
> 
> About the PC on my bars though... it seems to chip off really easily, just from installing and removing my split clamp brakes. I don't know if this is a consistent problem, but I thought I'd throw you guys a heads up. I don't care, it's just paint (was thinking about stripping it anyways), but others might.


Thanks for the post!

The only stem that will be available next month is the new Fantom 31.8 Stem (REV1). It weighs in at 258 grams and is a lot lighter and more compact than our 07 stem. Nevertheless, by late 2008 (summer), we are planning to release the Fantom LT (REV2) which is a sub 200 gram stem. At that same time (late summer) we will be releasing the Fantom 25.4 (165 grams), Fantom 1.5, and a lot of other killer things we are working on.

In regards to the powdercoat on your bars...drop me an e-mail at eric(at)deitycomponents(dot)com and I will get you squared away!

Thanks for rocking the bar!

Eric
deity


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

deity said:


> Thanks for the posts everyone!
> 
> The new 08 gear will be released throughout the month of February...this will include the Termite Sprockets, Revolution4B Sprockets, Tibia Seatpost, Choker Clamps, Lifesaver End Caps, Fantom 31.8 Stem, Twenty14 Bars, DirtyThirty bars, Jump Saddles, and some of our new softgoods.
> 
> ...


wow, that's a lot of numbers and information my brain is not processing correclty at the moment for some reason... I guess photos are easier on my eyes than roman letters, haha... maybe I just don't know what to associate rev or fantom with in my head.
But, sounds like your sleeves are stacked though, wow, I'm sure we'll be seeing plenty as the stuff comes along though. 
Always great to see you post up some info here, let the hoods get the words on the goods, direct!


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

Graydog said:


> Ns-Bikes Quark Pro at 220grams with the bolts.


yet the NS bars wont fit NS stems because the clamp diamter is different (unless you use a shim). design flaw there i believe. why sell a 22.2mm bar and only make a 25.4 stem for it


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for all the info everybody, you have all been very helpful. Im with no question getting the new bars and stem.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

deity said:


> Thanks for rocking the bar!
> 
> Eric
> deity


Nice work over there Eric. You guys have some blingin' stuff. I spoke with Chris Canfield on the phone yesterday about the new cranks and he has me wanting some. He said one of you guys owns that F-1 Jedi with the Totem. (Saw it in the Interbike coverage.) Was it yours?


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

<----patiently waiting to drop my dough on new deity metal......


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

euroford said:


> <----patiently waiting to drop my dough on new deity metal......


Dido...but Im impatient and want my new build to be done so I can ride it


----------



## deity (Jun 5, 2006)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Nice work over there Eric. You guys have some blingin' stuff. I spoke with Chris Canfield on the phone yesterday about the new cranks and he has me wanting some. He said one of you guys owns that F-1 Jedi with the Totem. (Saw it in the Interbike coverage.) Was it yours?


Thanks for the good words! You bet, I am the proud owner of the F1 Jedi and if you are hunting down your next DH bike...the F1 Jedi is the best bike I have ever ridden, hands down.

I have never had a bike that handles as well in the corners or at speed and after having ridden countless frames on the market, the Jedi is in a league of its own. Definitely world cup caliber frame...from its weight to its design, I think it is the best bike out right now.

Let alone when you start looking at the rest of their new bikes. Insane!

If you ever want, drop me an e-mail and I can forward your way some pics of the bike when I get back into town.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

deity said:


> Thanks for the good words! You bet, I am the proud owner of the F1 Jedi and if you are hunting down your next DH bike...the F1 Jedi is the best bike I have ever ridden, hands down.
> 
> I have never had a bike that handles as well in the corners or at speed and after having ridden countless frames on the market, the Jedi is in a league of its own. Definitely world cup caliber frame...from its weight to its design, I think it is the best bike out right now.
> 
> ...


Nice. The build of your bike is what caught my eye. Single crown and light! :thumbsup: Chris says this is way too much bike for the terrain in my area, but building it under 40 lbs wouldn't bother me too much I think... I just wish I had the means to give one a spin. Thanks for the input!


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

I've been rocking the 08 gear for a while, and it is a big step up from last year. Lighter, stronger, and just straight sick looking. The new saddles are the sickness.


----------



## villaphoto (Mar 15, 2004)

zachdank said:


> I've been rocking the 08 gear for a while, and it is a big step up from last year. Lighter, stronger, and just straight sick looking. The new saddles are the sickness.


beautiful t-o-p


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

zachdank said:


> I've been rocking the 08 gear for a while, and it is a big step up from last year. Lighter, stronger, and just straight sick looking. The new saddles are the sickness.


man, that's a hot-rod right there. Throw on some bias-ply white-walls and I would've sworn it was a fenderless duece coupe.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

How would you say the Vendetta cranks compare to Profile Race? The self-ex bolts are nice but are there any other advantages?


----------



## wadly_1001 (Jan 7, 2006)

how about vendettas against the profile mini race cranks the 700g full crankset?


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

My fat ass would bend those mini cranks like they were made out of spaghetti.


----------

